# Defy Advanced vs TCR Advanced - is there a weight difference?



## whichway (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi

Is there much weight difference between the equivalent Defy advanced and TCR advanced bikes (assuming same components on both bikes)

whichway


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

It will be minimal, the real difference is the geometry, and how the bike fits you. A few ounces can never compensate for fit.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

tcr advanced is more race oriented while the defy advanced is more upright position (recreational riding). i would say the weight will be almost the same if both are equipped with the same components.

when i was shopping for a giant frameset, i was told (advise) that if i am not racing, i should get a defy and not the tcr.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have the 2010 defy advanced 2 with full shimano 105 set and maxim aksium wheels. Without pedals it's 18.06 pounds.


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

What about the Composite compared with the two?


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

From my research the Defy and TCR advanced are the same carbon guts and weigh the same. The composite is a different carbon construction that weighs more.

Side by side at my LBS I could feel a noticeable difference just lifting.


----------

